#ubuntu-cat 2011-05-30
<andreu_> iep
<andreu_> bona nit
<andreu_> hola bona nit a tothom
<jordisayol> bones andreu_
<andreu_> estic realment content amb la distribució de Linux, Ubuntu
<jordisayol> molt bé :-)
<andreu_> al nostre centre només utilitza ubuntu
<andreu_> i el servidor com a un OpenSuse
<jordisayol> centre... escolar?
<andreu_> lo bo que té ubuntu es que gasta poquissims recursos i casi mai falla
<andreu_> si un centre escolar
<andreu_> jo sun un almune :P
<andreu_> sóc*
<jordisayol> aha
<jordisayol> i perquè openSUSE com a servidor?
<andreu_> crec que esta avançant molt
<jordisayol> és només curiositat
<andreu_> perque té el Yast
<andreu_> yo dic bé?
<jordisayol> sip
<jordisayol> l'administres tu?
<andreu_> no, jo només soc un alumne del centre
<jordisayol> aha
<andreu_> :)
<jordisayol> i quant de temps fa que fas servir GNU/Linux?
<andreu_> no se si el coneixes... es el Ies CarlesVallbona
<andreu_> 2 anys
<andreu_> ja estic acabant el segon curs de SMX
<jordisayol> molt bé. i a casa també el fas servir?
<jordisayol> no, no coneixo el Carles Vallbona
<andreu_> tinc el windows i el linux a la mateix disc dur
<jordisayol> i quin fas servir habitualment?
<andreu_> però a més faig servir VirtualBox per administrar Ubuntu dintre del mateix Windows
<andreu_> la vritat es que ultimament utilitzo més el Ubuntu
<andreu_> per temes escolars...
<jordisayol> aha
<jordisayol> molt bé
<andreu_> ja que necessito realitzar les activitats i altres
<jordisayol> de fet, amb GNU/Linux ho pots fer pràcticament tot
<andreu_> no però estic content
<andreu_> sisi, a més a més tot es gratis
<jordisayol> jo no tinc Windows des de fa 11 anys, i no el trobo a faltar gens
<andreu_> la qual cosa li dona una bona patejada al windows... que casi totes les aplicacions són de pagament
<andreu_> allà utiltizem GIMP
<andreu_> per exemple...
<jordisayol> bé, diguem que en realitat és lliure, i de facto, gratis
<andreu_> bueno, encantat de parlar amb un ubuntaire de cap a peus!
<andreu_> però em criden per anar a sopar :P
<jordisayol> bon profit!
<andreu_> ja parlarem en un altre moment, que vagi i salut
<andreu_> igualment
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-01
<wlan2> Hola?
<RainCT> hola wlan2
<wlan2> ¿Sabes quién soy?
<wlan2> Oh, guaita, que aquest és el català. ^^'
<wlan2> Saps qui sóc?
<jmartelatpapirux> RainCT, Què tal va per ahí?
<jmartelatpapirux> No vegis quin embolic a l'acampada de València ahir.
<RainCT> ei
<jmartelatpapirux> Els de guifi.net estàven sense wi-fi!!
<RainCT> doncs bé, acabant examens.. :P
<RainCT> o.O
<RainCT> com és?
<jmartelatpapirux> Sí, a #acampadavalencia els del guifi no teníen wi-fi, i no sé si ara en tenen.
 * wlan2 is away: #acampadavalencia
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit equip, finalment m'ha tornat a canviar la història i puc venir a la reunió ;)
<wagafo> Bona nit, pensava que era un impostor el que havia vingut...
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<wagafo> Has arreglat pel que veig el problema dels accents
<SiscoGarcia> espero que sí ;)
<rafael_carreras> ##############################################
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> silenci
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespre kappo
<rafael_carreras> avui hi ha força feina, així que endavant
<wagafo> endavant
<alexm> o/
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és el calendari de la Festa Oneiric
<rafael_carreras> ara no recordo per què el vaig posar :)
<rafael_carreras> però crec que és per veure si fem ja la crida per la seu
<SiscoGarcia> sstupendu ;)
<wagafo> Sí, s'ha de fer ja perquè surtin candidats
<rafael_carreras> he parlat avui amb l'equip de comunicació perquè pensin com fem la crida
<SiscoGarcia> d'això en vam parlar fa dies, crec que és una bona idea
<SiscoGarcia> s'ha constituït formalment, doncs?
<rafael_carreras> sembla que sí
<SiscoGarcia> me n'alegro
<rafael_carreras> aquest migdia :-P
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<rafael_carreras> a veure com van els propers dies
<rafael_carreras> sembla que volen fer un pla estratègic i tot :-O
<SiscoGarcia> al wiki de l'oneiric no surt aquest tema fins la reunió de mitjan agost, però crec que si podem avançar-ho serà millor per tothom, tant nosaltres com la seu
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/OneiricOcelot
<SiscoGarcia> per cert, caldria canviar-li el nom per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/OneiricOcelot/Agenda oi?
<rafael_carreras> bé, si no hi ha res més... faré l'agenda (al lloc que toca
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: encara falta /Activitats/
<SiscoGarcia> ja que hi ets :P
<rafael_carreras> total, posaré l'agenda on toca i obriré el wiki de la festa
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<wagafo> +1
<rafael_carreras> que a l'agost no és bona època per fer crides
<SiscoGarcia> gairebé no és bona època per a res
<rafael_carreras> :-)
<SiscoGarcia> bé, per fer vacances sí ;)
<rafael_carreras> segon punt
<rafael_carreras> Festes d'instal·lació
<rafael_carreras> Estat de la qüestió
<SiscoGarcia> sabeu si la Lluïsa ha rebut els CDs que li vaig enviar? No m'ha respost :(
<rafael_carreras> hi havia una festa que feia la lluïsa però no en sé res
<SiscoGarcia> és aquest dissabte a l'institut de ?
<rafael_carreras> i hi havia els de Terrassa que m'havien contactat però no han tornat a donar senyals de vida
<rafael_carreras> hi ha wiki?
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que avui el Josep Gallart també tenia una install
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, wiki de la de la Lluïsa?
<rafael_carreras> el josep sempre en té alguna :)
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: sí
<SiscoGarcia> no em sona
<alexm> la festa de la lluïsa era a sant just
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, això, gràcies
<alexm> hi col·labora l'eulàlia i la CPL-UPC
<rafael_carreras> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Activitats/SantJust2011
<SiscoGarcia> dins d'unes jornades de programari lliure (crec que dissabte passat van presentar la linkat4 i la install és d'ubuntu i linkat4
<alexm> i crec recordar que en josep anava a sant just
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, a mi també em sona
<alexm> jo tinc un casament i no podré venir
<rafael_carreras> jo tinc reunió de Caliu
<SiscoGarcia> http://www.iessantjust.cat/
<SiscoGarcia> al mig hi ha info de les jornades que parlàvem
<rafael_carreras> ah, és al matí, igual m'hi passo
<alexm> rafael_carreras: l'alba ha contactat amb tu pel rollup?
<rafael_carreras> alexm: sí, ja el tinc
<alexm> genial
<rafael_carreras> bé, doncs tercer punt
<SiscoGarcia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/NattyNarwhal/CartaBorrassa
<rafael_carreras> això mateix
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> si no heu llegit la carta feu-ho, si us plau
<rafael_carreras> el SiscoGarcia la va estar treballant l'altre dia
<rafael_carreras> jo trobo que està molt bé :-)
<alexm> +1
<alexm> si mai em cal una carta així ja sé a qui adreçar-me ;)
<SiscoGarcia> doncs jo crec que l'hauríem de treballar més, el problema és que no hi ha temps, però crec que caldria arreglar el final
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, :)
<wagafo> Potser falta una frase final tipus: "Esperem poder tornar a col·laborar amb la comunitat de Les Borges Blanque en un futur pròxim" o alguna cosa així
<rafael_carreras> sí wagafo
<wagafo> Perquè no fem un vot de confiança al Sisco que l'acabi d'enllestir sense canviar l'essencial i l'enviï ja?
<SiscoGarcia> sí, crec que caldria agrair a les institucions la coŀlaboració... o ens hi enfrontem clarament i defensem només els treballadors
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, no cal que hi confieu tant en mi :P
<rafael_carreras> sí, confiem-hi :)
<SiscoGarcia> si us sembla podem decidir ara el to de la carta i quan la tingui us ho faig saber per correu
<wagafo> Em sembla bé
<SiscoGarcia> us sembla bé la defensa que hem fet dels treballadors?
<SiscoGarcia> és suficient?
<SiscoGarcia> jo crec que sí
<rafael_carreras> sí
<wagafo> No estic al tatno del conflicte, però queda clar que els deixem molt bé
<alexm> sí no? quin problema hi ha?
<SiscoGarcia> us sembla que ensabonem una mica les institucions per tal que no sembli només una defensa dels extreballadors?
<wagafo> Jo crec que amb  agrair les institucions n'hi ha prou
<rafael_carreras> +1
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, a això em referia, però em sembla que tal com està ara mateix hi ha molt pes en la defensa dels treballadors... crec jo
<alexm> em deu faltar context perquè no acabo de veure el problema, SiscoGarcia
<rafael_carreras> el SiscoGarcia és perfeccionista i prou
<alexm> són les persones les que fan coses, no pas les institucions ;)
<wagafo> Si que se'ls defensa però objectivament pel suport que van donar a la festa, no sembla artificial
<alexm> si voleu es pot enfocar de la manera següent...
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, el problema que jo hi veig és que tal com està em sembla «només» una defensa dels treballadors; això és una opció, però crec que estaria bé ser «conciliadors» amb les institucions i agrair-los la coŀlaboració que han tingut
<alexm> agraïment a les institucions i ens col·laboradors i en especial a les persones tal i tal i tal
<SiscoGarcia> això és
<alexm> posant si cal de quina institució són en cada cas
<SiscoGarcia> gràcies alexm diria que el problema estava en l'ordre de la carta, que seguia el que va comentar-nos l'alberque
<SiscoGarcia> amb aquest canvi d'ordre es pot enfocar d'una manera diferent i permet defensar-los i quedar bé amb tothom... espero ;)
<rafael_carreras> sí, jo vaig copiar del que deia l'albertque sense canviar l'ordre :-P
<SiscoGarcia> per mi ja està aquest tema; m'hi poso en acabar la reunió i us passo un primer esborrany
<alexm> ok
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ja ho vaig notar, i jo l'únic que he fet és «guarnir-ho»
<rafael_carreras> molt rebé
<wagafo> d'acord
<SiscoGarcia> apa, punt 4
<rafael_carreras> Nova portada de la web
<rafael_carreras> http://www.ubuntu.cat/prova_portada
<SiscoGarcia> a mi m'agrada... potser hi falta més pes d'alguna imatge, però em sembla bé el canvi
<rafael_carreras> a mi m'agrada i a la Núria també
<wagafo> Potser és massa llarga verticalment, la part de baix no es veu, es podrien fer les capses més petites i traspassar algunes coses a una part més secundària més a baix
<SiscoGarcia> potser, però no quedaria massa petita cada caixa¿
<SiscoGarcia> ¿?
<SiscoGarcia> ??????
<SiscoGarcia> d'altra banda, m'agrada més la combinació de colors de https://picasaweb.google.com/crazyserver/NovaWebUbuntuCat#5605170046097885442
<alexm> potser les caixes s'haurien d'encongir, wagafo ?
<wagafo> Dic que es redueixin una mica més, no del tot
<wagafo> Sí, alexm
<alexm> potser hi ha massa text, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<wagafo> Sí, o massa items en algunes capses
<alexm> si les caixes fossin desplegables (és fàcil de fer) potser hi cabria tot en 1 pàgina sense desplegar
<SiscoGarcia> pel que fa als colors, teniu la graella a https://picasaweb.google.com/crazyserver/NovaWebUbuntuCat#
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, em sembla bé, però hauria de quedar clar el contingut de cada caixa
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: compte amb el color lila perquè és més per a servidors/canonical
<SiscoGarcia> sense desplegar, vull dir
<alexm> el taronja és més de comunitat
<wagafo> Estic d'acord amb SiscoGarcia que l'altra combinació de colors és més atractiva
<SiscoGarcia> alexm,  tens raó
<wagafo> Però la suggerida per SiscoGarcia també té taronja princpalmente, oi?
<SiscoGarcia> i si es busca un to de «lila» no canonical?
<alexm> jo potser apostaria per posar imatges o trossos de fots de les festes
<SiscoGarcia> abans de desplegar-ho?
<alexm> donarà color diferent sense haver de posar colors
<alexm> sí, el taronja de fons i alguna imatge al costat potser
<alexm> però no em feu gaire cas, que tampoc tinc clar com fer-ho
<alexm> qui ho fa té la darrera paraula ;)
<SiscoGarcia> però això no és trencar l'estructura que proposa el crazy?
<wagafo> Potser la capsa de Qui som hauria de tenir sempre una imatge que vagi canviant, i un text més reduït que vagi canviant semblants als que ja hi ha
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, estaria bé
<alexm> les capses de botiga i esdeveniments estan buides ara mateix
<SiscoGarcia> Crazy deia que «S'haurien de decidir l'ordre de les capses, els colors i si cal retocar alguna cosa que balli.»
<alexm> ups perdó, estava veient el mockup del picassa
<alexm> una cosa que queda fora de lloc és la «notícia» què és l'ubuntu
<alexm> és un apunt fixat al blog que haurem de treure
<wagafo> Jo crec que l'ordre ja està bé, especialment si es redueixen una mica verticalment de manera que càpiguin a un navegador típic sense navegar cap a baix
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, què proposes, eliminar-ho?
<alexm> mireu, m'ho estic repensant, crec que ja nova portada està prou bé
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: no cal eliminar-lo, només desmarcar l'opció sticky de l'apunt i desapareixerà
<wagafo> Jo també penso que està prou bé, el que proposo són canvis petits sobre el model proposat
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, evidentment, però llavors no cal que hi hagi aquesta informació a primea plana?
<alexm> però en tot cas, ho fem un cop publicada la nova portada
<SiscoGarcia> per suposat
<SiscoGarcia> repeteixo el que volia que féssim «S'haurien de decidir l'ordre de les capses, els colors i si cal retocar alguna cosa que balli.»
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: en tot cas no a notícies
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<wagafo> Sí, suposo que ho ha posat per omplir la capsa de moment
<alexm> tinc una idea d'ordre
 * rafael_carreras veu que el 3 de setembre és la UGJ
<alexm> la primera capsa => qui som/què és l'ubuntu...
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<SiscoGarcia> entenc que la primera és la de dalt a l'esquerra
<alexm> segona => notícies i tercera => participa
<alexm> perdó, 3a => assistència
<alexm> sí, 123 i 456
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1 així permet una continuïtat amb la pàgina actual, ja que les notícies continuen al mig
<alexm> i a sota... esdeveniments, participa i botiga
<SiscoGarcia> o botiga, participa i esdeveniment... que és com està ara mateix
<SiscoGarcia> i no li donem tanta feina http://www.ubuntu.cat/prova_portada
<wagafo> +1 tot i que Qui som al mig tambñe li dóna centralitat
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: si no vols donar feina, deixem de parlar-ne i llestos :P
<wagafo> No crec que li doni massa feina canviar l'ordre
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<alexm> jo tampoc ;)
<SiscoGarcia> mireu-vos una mica la prova http://www.ubuntu.cat/prova_portada
<alexm> bé, aquesta és la meva proposta
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: què hem de mirar? jo fa estona que me la miro ;)
<SiscoGarcia> si la freqüència de canvi fos més ràpida a mi ja m'estaria bé que quedés tal qual
<SiscoGarcia> com diu wagafo el qui som/què és l'ubuntu li dóna centralitat
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, ho deia per veure què us sembla això del ritme dels canvis
<alexm> em sembla correcte
<wagafo> A mi em sembla bé el ritme, més ràpid no donaria temps de canviar-ho
<alexm> si has de llegir el text, val més que tinguis temps
<wagafo> temps de mirar-ho vull dir
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, és clar que ha de llegir el text ;)
<wagafo> Algú que resumeixi el que li direm? O li diem que miri el registre de la reunió?
<SiscoGarcia> què decidim dels colors?
<alexm> wagafo: però si ni hem decidit res! :D
<wagafo> Alexm, hem fet suggeriments que ell després pot valorar si tenen sentit o no...
<wagafo> Al final tot és una mica subjectiu...
<SiscoGarcia> l'única cosa que no veig clara és que el «pinxo» de les festes a la caixa d'esdeveniments no contrasta gaire amb el color del fons
<SiscoGarcia> potser caldria canviar l'ordre dels colors, o no posar «Esdeveniments» amb fons taronja
<alexm> ens podem estar parlant tota la nit d'això i no acabarem a aquest ritme :D
<wagafo> O canviar el pinxo
<SiscoGarcia> votem
<alexm> em temo que no hi ha quòrum
<SiscoGarcia> :(
<wagafo> Jo crec que s'haurien de fer suggeriments, però l'artista ha de fer una nova proposta i l'hem de valorar globalment
<SiscoGarcia> podem decidir alguns aspectes encara que no siguin vinculants, per exemple
<alexm> mireu, deixem-ho i fem el que deia en wagafo, que el pinxo es miri el log i decideixi si li agrada el que llegeix
<rafael_carreras> +1
<wagafo> +1
<SiscoGarcia> els colors que proposa us semblen bé?
<alexm> tampoc és un tema imprescindible per posar la nova portada
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<wagafo> A mi m'agraden més l'alternativa que va mostrar el SiscoGarcia
<alexm> jo la posaria com a ell li sembli millor
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que si ens ho demana és perquè no ho té clar
<alexm> després fem un correu a les llistes i que la gent opini
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, amb data de caducitat per les respostes, oi?
<alexm> però no retardaria més el canvi perquè està prou bé
<alexm> sinó no ho farem mai
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: no necessàriament, a mida que arribin les valorem a les reunions
<SiscoGarcia> de fet, tal qual està ara mateix ja està prou bé
<wagafo> Sí, per això deia que mirès els suggeriments i els valorés
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, això vol dir que al menys tardarem 15 dies
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: tampoc hi haurà tantes opinions, ja veuràs
<alexm> així també donem temps a discutir-les a les llistes
<alexm> 15 dies passen volant
<wagafo> Segons quin retocs també es poden fer posteriorment
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<SiscoGarcia> és molt complicat posar-la en marxa i demanar opinió a les llistes... i al fòrum?
<SiscoGarcia> vull dir per si després cal retocar alguna cosa?
<SiscoGarcia> la idea és:
<SiscoGarcia> 1.- l'activem
<SiscoGarcia> 2.- demanem opinió
<wagafo> Si ho fem massa participatiu quedarà tot de pegats
<SiscoGarcia> 3.- retoquem
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, també tens raó
<SiscoGarcia> i què tal si li donem el vist i plau i ja fem el canvi?
<alexm> mira que us agrada complicar-vos la vida, eh?
<alexm> no hi donem tantes voltes, va
<rafael_carreras> buf
<alexm> fem el canvi i l'anunciem
<wagafo> +1 alexm
<rafael_carreras> ole!
<SiscoGarcia> fem el canvi i l'anunciem
<alexm> si algú té comentaris que els faci i ja els valorem
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<alexm> per fi estem d'acord :D
<SiscoGarcia> aprofito per fer el primer comentari: «cal més contrast al pinxo de les festes» a l'apartat esdeveniments
<SiscoGarcia> :P
<rafael_carreras> doncs ja estem
<SiscoGarcia> moltes gràcies a tots
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<alexm> SiscoGarcia: això a la llista :P
<wagafo> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> ###############################################
<SiscoGarcia> ens hem embolicat amb aquest tema però n'hem enllestit uns quants
<SiscoGarcia> alexm, :D
<alexm> moltes gràcies i bona nit :)
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2011-06-03
<randyXX> ta be tu
<randyXX> hi ha algu?
<randyXX> collones comencem be
<randyXX> aixo esta mort
#ubuntu-cat 2012-05-31
<jordisayol> bona tarda. com ho he de fer per actualitzar el sistema de la versió 11.04 directament a la 12.04?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-06-01
<Gosset_Inofensiu> avui hi ha sessió de conversa ?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a les 10 era?
<JOSEPGALLART1> Gosset avui tenir reunio de ubuntu a les 10 h
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> merci
<JOSEPGALLART> hola bona nit
<lluisanunez> bona nit
<lluisanunez> que no comença aquesta reunió?
<JOSEPGALLART> bona nit lluisanunez
<lluisanunez> ups, si falta en Rafael
<lluisanunez> en Rafael s'excusa
<lluisanunez> (l'he pillat pel google+)
<lluisanunez> algú té ordre del dia / temes a tractar?
<JOSEPGALLART> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<lluisanunez> veig com a tema pendent la trobada social, però ja vam triar el dia, no?
<lluisanunez> alguna qüestió dels amfitrions?
<JOSEPGALLART> quin dia quedem?
<lluisanunez> l'únic dia que podia tothom
<lluisanunez> el dissabte 30
<lluisanunez> potser caldria fer un reminder a la llista de l'equip
<JOSEPGALLART> quedem al mati i despres podem anar a dinar a un restaurant que esta al costat?
<lluisanunez> aquí manes tu
<lluisanunez> veig que hi ha poca gent apuntada (5), per això deia de fer un reminder
<JOSEPGALLART> no el que volgueu, el restaurant es menos feina
<JOSEPGALLART> pero mes car
<JOSEPGALLART> una barbacoa es mes feina
<JOSEPGALLART> no ser que veu parlar
<lluisanunez> doncs ho consultem per mail, també era divertit portar coses entre tots, però cal organitzar-se
<JOSEPGALLART> si
<lluisanunez> i ara no hi ha quorum
<JOSEPGALLART> ok
<lluisanunez> pel segon tema tampoc hi ha quorum: la gestió de les activitats a la web (Drupal)
<lluisanunez> crec que és en Walter que ho porta, oi?
<JOSEPGALLART> penso que si
<lluisanunez> doncs si et sembla esperem 5 minuts a veure si ve algú més i si no, tanquem
<lluisanunez> i jo me'n vaig a mirar una peli que m'acabo de baixar :-)
<JOSEPGALLART> ok dons ja quedarem
<lluisanunez> vale, doncs enviaré un mail a la llista perquè la gent s'apunti i mirem si podem repartir la feina de la barbacoa
<lluisanunez> ...i donem la reunió per acabada, apa
<JOSEPGALLART> si no tenim quorum les alternatives son :restaurant a 5 minut a peu o trovada a la tarda
<JOSEPGALLART> vinga ja seguirem
<lluisanunez> molt bé. Bona nit!
<JOSEPGALLART> bona nit
<Gosset_Inofensiu> al final no s'ha fet la reunio?
<Aprel> No ho sé. Acabo d'obrir el xat fa 5 minuts....
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en els logs no hi ha res
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jugava el barça regal, és divendres nit, no sé...
<Aprel> Sí, però què extrany que no hagi vingut ningú....
<Aprel> No s'ha actualitzat el web amb les hores i dates de reunió, tampoc.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és estrany si
<Gosset_Inofensiu> fa molt que utilitzes ubuntu Aprel
<Aprel> Fa uns mesos...feia servir Debian abans, però m'agrada molt el desktop d'ubuntu.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hmmm
<Gosset_Inofensiu> quin dels desktops
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el unity?
<Aprel> sí, amb compiz. Es veu molt millor que gnome.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> aha
<Gosset_Inofensiu> jo m'he quedat en l'escriptori clàssic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tot i que per a tablets ha de ser molt xulo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> el unity vull dir
<Aprel> Fas servir ubuntu amb un tablet?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no no
<Gosset_Inofensiu> en una torre de PC
<Aprel> Ah bé
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per aixo em sento més còmode utilitzant gnome classic
<Gosset_Inofensiu> o gnome fallback
<Gosset_Inofensiu> com en 10.04
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per treballar amb moltes finestres obertes em va millor
<Gosset_Inofensiu> considero que el unity o el gnome-shell no són usables quan treballes aamb moltes finestres obertes
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per mi no són entonces desktop, sinó tablet
<Gosset_Inofensiu> entonces *entorns
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és una opinió només
<Aprel> No conec l'ubuntu d'abans de 11.10, per tany confio en la teva opionió :)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ui .. sóc molt novell jo
<Gosset_Inofensiu> no hi confiis pas gaire xD
<Aprel> Al principi no m'agradava gaire l'unity perquè em sembava massa a un Mac, i sempre treballava amb Windows (que em sembla més a gnome), però ara el veig molt útil i usable.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> questio de gustos
#ubuntu-cat 2013-06-01
<alexm> hola wagafo, ets el segon en arribar a la no-reunió ;-)
<alexm> bé, després d'aquesta no-reunió, retiro per avui
<alexm> apa, bona nit :p
#ubuntu-cat 2013-06-02
<josepgallart> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2014-05-27
<adrian15> Hol
<adrian15> *Hola. No estará por aquí un tal Walter ?
<adrian15> No sé si le podréis hacer llegar esta url: http://www.muylinux.com/2014/05/27/pinta-1-5 que le podría interesar. Bueno, estaré un rato más por aqui si aparece un nick que se le parezca o alguien comenta algo. Un saludo a los que hayáis estado en la installfest del otro día por Lleida.
<alexm> adrian15: el nick del walter és wagafo, si no recordo malament
<adrian15> alexm: Gracias.
#ubuntu-cat 2014-05-31
<AlbertJB> ca
#ubuntu-cat 2014-06-01
<josepgallart> bona nit!
<sisco> nanit jordisayol
<sisco> nanit jose
<sisco> grrrrrrrrrrr
<josepgallart> :)
<sisco> estic fent servir un tàtil que no és meu i no me'n surto a dir-te nanit josepgallart
<sisco> ara...
<josepgallart> nanit sisco
<sisco> a més ja veus que apareixo com a sisco enlloc d'aparèixer com a SiscoGarcia :(
<sisco> no me n'he sortit de configurar-ho a temps
<SiscoGarcia> ja torno a ser jo :)
<SiscoGarcia> no hi havia instaŀlat el xchat :(
<josepgallart> jo sempre e fet servir pidgin
<rafael_carreras> i jo quassel
<SiscoGarcia> jo sempre he emprat xchat o gnome-xchat i quan he volgut fer-ne anar un altre m'he embolicat de mala manera :(
<SiscoGarcia> hauré de provar alguna alternativa per si de cas
<SiscoGarcia> nanit rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> nanit a tots dos
<rafael_carreras> o tres
<wagafo> Hola
<SiscoGarcia> hola wagafo
<SiscoGarcia> claqueta?
<rafael_carreras> ################################################
<rafael_carreras> estava despistat :)
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<SiscoGarcia> bon vespre
<wagafo> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> avui hem de valorar la festa Trusty de Lleida
<josepgallart> bon vespre
<SiscoGarcia> qui comença?
<wagafo> tu mateix, siscogarcia
<SiscoGarcia> :(((
<SiscoGarcia> només veure escrita la pregunta sabia que em tocava
<SiscoGarcia> bé, a veure si me'n surto
<SiscoGarcia> d'entrada dir que la sensació és de poca gent, fa 4 anys i mig n'hi va haver més de 100
<SiscoGarcia> crec que des del centre no hem tota la difusió que es mereixia l'esdeveniment...
<rafael_carreras> fa 4 anys tot era diferent
<SiscoGarcia> ... hem contactat amb coordinadors d'informàtica, directors de diferents centres però no ha vingut gairebé ningú per aquests canals
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, vols dir que això justifica la baixa participació?
<rafael_carreras> i aquest era l'objectiu principal, oi?
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: bé, justifica una mica
<rafael_carreras> ara ubuntu no és la gran esperança blanca del programari
<SiscoGarcia> sí, implicar la comunitat educativa... i sí que va venir algun professor i alumnes però pocs
<wagafo> Jo crec que potser per ser un institut la participació no era gaire alta, però en general no va estar malament, crec que a Flix hi havia menys gent
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, ubuntu no és l'esperan
<SiscoGarcia> esperança del programari ;)
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, no vaig ser a Flix
<SiscoGarcia> d'altra banda, crec que l'ambient va ser bo... tot i que vaig estar una bona estona segrestat pels de tv3
<rafael_carreras> jo crec que la cosa va a menys, però jo m'ho vaig passar la mar de bé
<josepgallart> es cert que an canviat moltes coses pero la mes importan es que la gent prefereix les tauletes i els portatils estan de baixa
<wagafo> Tot i que Ubuntu no és el que era fa 4 anys, segueix sent el més visible de Linux, per tant potser Linux no genera tanta expectativa com fa quatre anys?
<josepgallart> jo mo vaig pasar molt be
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: això penso jo
<SiscoGarcia> potser sí wagafo
<rafael_carreras> el cas és que ja el coneix molta gent
<wagafo> Jo també, i el meu cunyat pel qual era la primera festa, també
<SiscoGarcia> entre això i el que diu josepgallart de les tauletes
<rafael_carreras> i a alguns no els convencerem mai i d'altres ja estan convençuts
<SiscoGarcia> la Mercè està encantada amb el seu lubuntu :)
<josepgallart> molts records!
<SiscoGarcia> ja li donaré
<wagafo> Què bé! ALmenys la instal·lació dels dos ordinadors d'ella va anar bé
<wagafo> El del meu cunyat amb el maleït Secure Boot encara no l'he pogut acabar
<SiscoGarcia> bé, la tarja sense fils del seu portàtil ha donat mooooolts problemes
<SiscoGarcia> finalment hem hagut d'instaŀlar unity i a sobre lxde
<SiscoGarcia> però està encantada
<wagafo> Potser el Giorgio podria haver donat una mà perquè té el mateix portàtil amb una Lubuntu donant-li servei
<wagafo> Has acabat la teva valoració SiscoGarcia?
<SiscoGarcia> potser hi parlaré a veure com ho ha resolt, però era molt complicat perquè detectava les diferents xarxes però no s'hi connectava
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, diria que sí:
<wagafo> Doncs aquí vaig jo: Jo crec que no ens vam organitzar gaire a la install, no hi havia massa gent però tot el matí vaig estar jo sol i en un moment havia d'atendre dues instal·lacions.
<SiscoGarcia> resumint, crec que faltava gent però vam estar molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> voleu dir que no calia haver organitzat una mena de graella per veure com ateníem les installs?
<wagafo> Bé és cert que els únics que podíem ajudar a la install era el Giorgio i jo, però en algun moment vaig tenir la sensació que ens faltava una mica d'organització
<SiscoGarcia> jo al matí vaig estar amb els de tv3 i vaig acabar saturat :(
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<josepgallart> jo podria aaver pujat pero vaig preguntar i em varen dir que no calia
<SiscoGarcia> qui t'ho va dir això?
<josepgallart> o sento pero la puja da no em feia facil anari
<SiscoGarcia> és clar josepgallart
<wagafo> A la tarda hi havia un parell que no eren de l'equip, em sembla que l'Adrián i el noi de "La Pipa" que també van ajudar amb instal·lacions
<SiscoGarcia> vam voler concentrar els espais i va quedar aquesta rampa :(
<josepgallart> nomes i vaig seri una estona a la tarda
<SiscoGarcia> el noi de la pipa ja va estar al matí
<SiscoGarcia> va instaŀlar una lubuntu a un tàtil d'una companya, però no sé com ho va fer que no se'n va sortir... li vaig fer jo durant la setmana sense cap problema
<SiscoGarcia> era el tema de la xarxa sense fils
<wagafo> Per això, em donava una  mica sensaóci de descontrol
<wagafo> sensació
<SiscoGarcia> llavors no ho vaig notar
<SiscoGarcia> però en veure com ho havia fet vaig veure que no se n'havia sortit bé
<SiscoGarcia> i l'Adrian l'ajudava però no sé què va fer que tampoc ho va resoldre
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que els nervis perquè es feia hora de dinar o el que fos va fer que no se'n sortissin
<wagafo> L'Adrián el portàtil del meu cunyat, que vaig començar jo però em vaig haver d'anar a la meva xerrada, i quan vaig tornar l'he estava fent ell
<SiscoGarcia> en qualsevol cas les propietàries n'estan més que contentes
<wagafo> Me n'alegro
<SiscoGarcia> a part del del teu cunyat també va ajudar el noi de la pipa amb el que et comento
<SiscoGarcia> crec que la gent que hi vam ser vam quedar satisfets
<wagafo> A la tele vam donar bona impressió
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<wagafo> És que som uns artistes  8-)
<SiscoGarcia> més coses wagafo ?
<wagafo> Jo ja estic
<SiscoGarcia> 8)
<SiscoGarcia> 8-)
<josepgallart> com vareu veure el fet de portar els ordinadors de VANT?
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va agradar tot molt
<wagafo> Sobretot la fideuà
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, +1
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<wagafo> Això dels portàtils amb Ubuntu molt bé
<rafael_carreras> josepgallart: molt bé, però per això sí que jhagués estat bé que hi hagués més gent
<SiscoGarcia> rafael_carreras, a mi en general també però em va carregar el tema de la tele
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: els problemes de ser tan populars
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<josepgallart> o tornarem a repetir no patiu ;-)
<SiscoGarcia> ;)
<SiscoGarcia> falta alguna valoració més?
<rafael_carreras> per la meva part no
<SiscoGarcia> josepgallart, ?
<josepgallart> no
<rafael_carreras> doncs passem al segon punt
<SiscoGarcia> som-hi
<rafael_carreras> que he titolat "què fem ara"
<rafael_carreras> que no sé ben bé què vol dir
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<wagafo> Quo vadis?
<SiscoGarcia> doncs potser que t'aclaris una mica, oi?
<josepgallart> sembla que volen regularitzarnos pero no saben com
<rafael_carreras> ara l'equip està una mica al limbo ubuntaire
<josepgallart> O:-)
<rafael_carreras> però confio que ho solucionin ràpidament
<SiscoGarcia> i que ho solucionin favorablement per nosaltres
<wagafo> Això ho deixaria per quan ens contestin, hi ha reunió del Community Counil el 5 de juny, o sigui a meita d'aquesta setmana
<SiscoGarcia> en el supòsit que no ens regularitzessin quina idea teniu?
<wagafo> Jo em resintal·lo el GÜindows 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> no cola
<SiscoGarcia> jo em passo (més) a debian
<rafael_carreras> jo la liaria bastant :-)
<josepgallart> jo em paso a BSD
<SiscoGarcia> com la liaries rafael_carreras ?
<josepgallart> rafael carreras +1
<rafael_carreras> al planeta ubuntu i amb contactes que tinc que em recolzarien
<SiscoGarcia> +1
<rafael_carreras> no hauria de donar tantes pistes a un canal públic, però és que és molt gros
<wagafo> Home, si es fa públic que ens fan fora pel tema de voler ser "equip català" no tindran massa bona premsa a la comunitat de programari lliure al nostre entorn
<SiscoGarcia> i tant que ho és; encara més després de 7 anys funcionant perfectament
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, equip català no, equip EN català
<josepgallart> per que no ens envies un correu explicanso
<wagafo> Jo de totes formes no especularia, jo crec que s'arreglarà
<SiscoGarcia> si han de decidir-ho aquest dijous podem esperar-nos a veure què
<SiscoGarcia> i no aixecar la llebre abans d'hora
<SiscoGarcia> disculpeu que hagi fet la pregunta, però em referia a plans com a «equip» ubuntaire no oficial?
<wagafo> El Planella jo crec que té clar que aquí no queda ni l'apuntador si no ho arreglen
<SiscoGarcia> aquí vols dir a l'equip?
<wagafo> Vull dir la comunitat d'Ubuntu en català
<SiscoGarcia> ja
<rafael_carreras> bé, deixem-m'ho ja, que parlem massa :)
<SiscoGarcia> per això dic si pot mantenir-se l'equip sense l'oficialitat
<SiscoGarcia> cert rafael_carreras
<SiscoGarcia> esperem a dijous
<wagafo> +1 SiscoGarcia
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: què passa dijous?
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, ha dit que es reuneix el Comunity Council
<wagafo> És el 5 de juny, que hi ha programada reunió del Community Council
<SiscoGarcia> aka dijous
<rafael_carreras> bé, ara han de parlar amb el Loco Council
<rafael_carreras> i posar-se d'acord
<wagafo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<wagafo> Clar que no posa res de nosaltres a l'agenda
<rafael_carreras> jo compto que trigaran dues setmanes
<rafael_carreras> i potser hauré de donar-los pressa
<SiscoGarcia> podem posar en standby l'equip mentrestant
<SiscoGarcia> però no sé si això pot tenir cap efecte :(
<rafael_carreras> home, el dia 20 ja toca cercar lloc per la propera festa :-)
<SiscoGarcia> ups
<rafael_carreras> això no s'atura mai
<SiscoGarcia> ja veig
<SiscoGarcia> a tot això jo hauré de tornar a afluixar la meua activitat
<wagafo> Home, si d'aquí en 10 dies no sabem res podem començar  a posar pressió, hi ha coses programades i hem de saber si hem de tancar el xiringuito
<SiscoGarcia> aquests dies he estat funcionant per sobre de les meues possibilitats
<SiscoGarcia> ho sento
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: +1
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, +1
<josepgallart> wagafo +1
<wagafo> SiscoGarcia, es fa el que es pot, sempre que vulguis fer alguna coseta ja saps
<rafael_carreras> SiscoGarcia: no pateixis
<SiscoGarcia> ja sé, i us agraeixo molt la comprensió
<SiscoGarcia> quan pugui m'hi passo, com sempre ;)
<wagafo> Aquí estarem,  no et paguem aquest mes i ja està
<SiscoGarcia> volia tancar el tema de la festa trusty
<SiscoGarcia> wagafo, :)
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<wagafo> Sempre i quan ens reverifiquin 8-)
<SiscoGarcia> esperem-ho
<josepgallart> si
<SiscoGarcia> si fan aquest canvi seria molt bèstia
<josepgallart> :-/
<SiscoGarcia> algú els hauria de dir que l'unionisme no és popular al principat :P
<josepgallart> penseu que si no ens reveriquien el any vinent podem presentar la candidatura com a nou estat
<SiscoGarcia> :D
<SiscoGarcia> però no inclouria el País v
<SiscoGarcia> Valencià i les Illes... de moment
<josepgallart> no fins que la majoria de valencians o volguin
<SiscoGarcia> al temps
<rafael_carreras> bé, no avancem esdeveniments, que encara no han decidit gaire res
<SiscoGarcia> entesos
<josepgallart> ok
<SiscoGarcia> alguna cosa més?
<rafael_carreras> els councils, vull dir
<SiscoGarcia> ja
<rafael_carreras> ja estem
<rafael_carreras> i tinc son :)
<SiscoGarcia> doncs bona nit, i fins la propera
<SiscoGarcia> sort amb el loco council
<josepgallart> bona nit!!
<SiscoGarcia> ens llegim
<wagafo> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2015-05-28
<Lonchafinista> Hol
<Lonchafinista> Me gustariat sabet com instalat Ubunt e mi ordenádor
#ubuntu-cat 2016-06-01
<sergi__> bona nit
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<wagafo> Bona nit, gent!
<aniolgarcia> Hola, bona nit!
<rafael_carreras> Bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és la valoración de la festa de Tortosa
<rafael_carreras> com penseu que va anar?
<AniolMarti> Jo penso que bastant bé, comparat amb la d'Olot va venir força més gent
<AniolMarti> Però vam tenir poques xerrades :/
<wagafo> Van haver-hi instal·lacions?
<AniolMarti> Sí
<wagafo> Van anar bé?
<AniolMarti> Sense mirall però, no vaig tenir temps de preparar-lo
<AniolMarti> Crec que sí
<wagafo> A veure si per la propera podem tenir el mirall, jo vaig intentar-ho però encara no em funciona tot
<sergi_> bona nit
<rafael_carreras> hola sergi_
<AniolMarti> wagafo: Jo aquest estiu ho miraré, podrem anar-ho parlant
<wagafo> Bona nit sergi_
<AniolMarti> Hola Sergi
<aniolgarcia> Hola!
<rafael_carreras> alguna cosa més de la festa?
<wagafo> A veure si puc anar-hi a la propera
<AniolMarti> Per part meva res més
<sergi_> em podeu fer cinq centims, del objectiu d'aquestes reunions i del grup, o dir-me si existeix algun document que ho expliqui, en el meu cas el interés es donar suport al software lliure i aprendre mes sobre el SO
<sergi_> la pregunta no era procedent ?
<rafael_carreras> a les reunions ens organitzem
<wagafo> sergi_ : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam
<rafael_carreras> sergi_: vés llegint el que diem i ho veuràs :)
<wagafo> Sobre les reunions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<AniolMarti> Per cert, de la pàgina que ha passat en Walter s'hauria d'actualitzar això de "Ja hem fet la festa..."
<wagafo> sergi_: som lents... no és que no contestem
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: cert, a veure si ho faig
<AniolMarti> Ho faria jo, però fa dies que no puc editar la wiki
<wagafo> A mi també em surt "immutable page" o quelcom així...
<AniolMarti> Exacte
<AniolMarti> Em surt el mateix
<aniolgarcia> a mi des de fa un temps també em surt...
<rafael_carreras> sé que estan fent proves al wiki des de fa temps, però a mi sempre em funciona
<rafael_carreras> el següent punt és l'estat de les traduccions
<wagafo> Sobre aquest punt, les traduccions es van fent, es xucla molt de projectes "upstream" i la resta està força traduït
<rafael_carreras> com van les traduccions, wagafo?
<wagafo> Un punt que s'ha de decidir és netejar la llista de sol·licituds d'entrada a l'equi,p, algunes pendents des de 2006!
<wagafo> Proposo escriure-li a tots i dir que si encara estan interessats que passin per la llista de traduccins i es presentin
<wagafo> Us sembla bé?
<AniolMarti> +1
<rafael_carreras> +1
<wagafo> Avui es va presentar un a l'equip i almenys li vaig poder contestar, perquè fa un temps fins i tot els missatges a la llista de traduccions quedaven sense contestar
<wagafo> Doncs ho faig, i a veure si es va engrescant gent a traduir i tornem a tenir equip.
<wagafo> Si es fa "global jam" , que veig que està a l'ordre del dia per després, podem també avançar una mica en les coses que estiguin pendents
<wagafo> Per mi , res més sobre traduccions
<wagafo> Ah sí, us sembla bé que per entrar a l'equip de traduccions ho votem aquí?
<AniolMarti> Com vulgueu
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: doncs sí, trobo que seria millor ser més a prop de l'equip de traduccions
<wagafo> Doncs vinga,  per mi ja està
<rafael_carreras> el següent punt és l'entrada de nous membres a l'equip d'ubuntaires
<rafael_carreras> i crec que l'aniolgarcia està preparat per entrar-hi :)
<rafael_carreras> si li interessa, clar
<aniolgarcia> bé, doncs m'agradaria entrar-hi, la veritat
<wagafo> Perfecte, ja ens coneixem, i sempre va bé tenir més mans
<AniolMarti> Sí, perfecte!
<rafael_carreras> molt bé, doncs en parlarem i et presentarem a la propera reunió, d'acord?
<aniolgarcia> Perfecte! Moltes gràcies!!!
<AniolMarti> aniolgarcia: Vas dir que també t'ocuparies de la web o em confonc?
<rafael_carreras> ja se n'ocupa :)
<aniolgarcia> si em necessiteu (i puc ajudar d'alguna manera) sí, cap problema
<wagafo> És que tenim molts Aniols, el que se n'ocupa és l'altre
<aniolgarcia> jo estaré encantat d'ajudar en to el que pugui
<AniolMarti> rafael_carreras: Ho estic mirant i no crec que pugui fer gaire res sense ser admin
<AniolMarti> Crec que t'emboliques d'Aniols xD
<rafael_carreras> ostres, com sempre, vaja :-D
<wagafo> Però bé, tampoc sobra ajuda a la web, benvinut si vols donar un amà
<AniolMarti> Doncs si us sembla bé després li assigno el rol d'admin
<wagafo> Li podem donar permissos, cap problema, si hi ha "Global Jam" podem treballar una mica a la web
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: perfecte
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<AniolMarti> Doncs ja està fet, quan puguis comprova-ho aniolgarcia
<aniolgarcia> Moltes gràcies!
<AniolMarti> A tu!
<rafael_carreras> doncs a això anava a parlar ara: de la Ubuntu Global Jam
<wagafo> Hi ha data?
<rafael_carreras> resulta que ja no es fa
<rafael_carreras> a l'últim cicle ja no n'ha va haver
<wagafo> Ah, vaja, doncs ens haurem d'inventar alguna cosa
<AniolMarti> Doncs sí
<rafael_carreras> i a nosaltres ens anava molt bé
<AniolMarti> La web s'hauria d'aprofitar més penso, i la Jam hauria estat un bon dia per mirar-s'ho
<rafael_carreras> doncs això, proposo de fer una jornada de treball
<AniolMarti> A mi em sembla bé, però quan seria això?
<wagafo> Sí, aniria bé
<rafael_carreras> podem treballar en el web, fer traduccions, preparar festes,...
<rafael_carreras> AniolMarti: seria quan ens posem d'acord
<AniolMarti> Fer el famós mirall... xD
<wagafo> Potser si ja no hi haurà Jam podem inventar-nos un nom i fer-lo una mica sistemàtic, cada sis mesos entre festes, per exemple
<AniolMarti> +1
<wagafo> Per exemple "Pencada d'Ubuntu" o semblant
<AniolMarti> Una es podria fer caure a finals de juliol
<sergi_> teniu previst on serà ?
<wagafo> Les últimes dues setmana de juliol estic de viatge, però endavant si li va bé a la resta
<rafael_carreras> sergi_: no, tot just se'ns està acudint com fer-la, però pots proposar un lloc si vols
<wagafo> També podria ser a principis de setembre, que és quan tocaria la Jam
<AniolMarti> Mentre no m'enganxi en època d'exàmens m'és bastant igual, la veritat
<rafael_carreras> a mi em va bé tant al juliol com al setembre, com ho teniu els demés
<AniolMarti> Principis de setembre també em sembla bé
<aniolgarcia> A mi també, crec que estaré disponible
<AniolMarti> El primer dissabte de setembre?
<wagafo> Això seria el 3 de setembre, a mi em sembla bé
<rafael_carreras> mira, ens apuntem el 3 de setembre i ja veurem si el confirmem a la llista, d'acord?
<AniolMarti> Perfecte
<wagafo> +1
<aniolgarcia> Doncs l'apunto a la meva agenda
<wagafo> Si hi ha lloc per la propera festa podria ser en el mateix lloc per conèixer-lo
<rafael_carreras> ah, d'això en parlarem en un moment :)
<rafael_carreras> com enllacem els temes avui, amics!
<wagafo> Sí, un tema condueix a l'altre
<wagafo> De la festa em vaig oblidar de preguntar si algú va fer fotos...
<rafael_carreras> doncs vinga, AniolMarti, què ens has de dir del lloc per la propera festa?
<AniolMarti> Doncs a veure, a Ripoll s'està parlant de fer una LAN Party de cara a finals d'octubre principis de novembre. Es va comentar el tema xerrades, i vaig pensar que es podrien fer coincidir amb les de la Festa Ubuntaire
<rafael_carreras> wagafo: jo en vaig fer, encara no he penjat l'enllaç
<wagafo> rafael_carreras: d'acord, gràcis
<AniolMarti> wagafo: al facebook vaig demanar-ne per posar-ne a la web, però ningú em va dir res, suposo que no ho van veure
<rafael_carreras> a Ripoll no hi hem anat mai, a mi em sembla molt bé
<wagafo> sona bé, AniolMartí, tot i que les LAN Party són més de jocs de Windows, oi?
<AniolMarti> Us ho acabaré de confirmar per les llistes de seguida que ho sàpiga
<AniolMarti> wagafo: malauradament sí. Està previst que es faci LoL, Overwatch, HS, CS:GO, MC i Fifa
<wagafo> I pot encabir l'Ubuntu dins de la LAN Party?
<AniolMarti> El servidor pot ser-ho xD
<AniolMarti> M'encarrego jo de muntar-lo, així que puc posar-hi Ubuntu
<wagafo> Vull dir que la gent que hi haurà segurament passarà força del FOSS, oi?
<AniolMarti> Desconec la gent que pot venir, però segurament
<rafael_carreras> la cosa és que es pugui entrar a la festa ubuntaire sense haver d'anar a la Lanparty
<wagafo> És important que hi hagi alguna previsió de gent local per les activitats de la festa, perque de fora ja sabem que no vindrà gaire gent
<AniolMarti> Sí és clar rafael_carreras
<AniolMarti> wagafo: Es podria demanar al Miquel Adroer que fes alguna xerrada sobre jocs per Ubuntu
<wagafo> D'acord, si es pot fer difusió i es preveu un mínim d'assistència pot funcionar
<AniolMarti> D'altra banda, com que la LAN Party és impulsada per l'Ajuntament miraré d'aconseguir espai per penjar cartells
<AniolMarti> Entre aquesta setmana i la que ve espero tenir més informació
<AniolMarti> El local és molt gran i té moltes sales, això no seria un problema
<wagafo> Doncs ho continuem comentant a la llista si es confirma
<AniolMarti> Sí, ja ho comunicaré
<rafael_carreras> perfecte, doncs ja estem per avui, oi?
<AniolMarti> Per part meva sí
<wagafo> Per mi també, bona nit!
<AniolMarti> Bona nit!
<aniolgarcia> Bona nit a tothom!
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> i gràcies per proposar-me com a membre de l'equip
<rafael_carreras> aniolgarcia: com que no t'hi proposaves tu... :)
<sergi_> bona nit
<aniolgarcia> esperava a presentar-me quan tingués més contribucions
<aniolgarcia> però si creieu que puc ajudar, jo estaré encantat de fer-ho
<rafael_carreras> ah, m'hi he avançat doncs, no passa res, ja fa temps que hi col·labores poc o molt
<aniolgarcia> cap problema! Em fa molta il·lusió, la veritat, moltes gràcies!
<rafael_carreras> me n'alegro
<rafael_carreras> ui que tard, bona nit, ara sí
<aniolgarcia> bona nit!!!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-06-03
<Guest30171> hola bona tarde
<Guest30171> hola
<Guest30171> buenas tardes
<Mitsurugi> bones!
#ubuntu-cat 2016-06-05
<Jeep> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2017-05-31
<Rapit> Si us plau algu que m'expliqui com tenir conexio wifi al pc amb SO ubuntu 14.04 LTS, he provat tot i no en surto.gracies
<Parufito[m]> poden ser molts motius. Saps si té drivers el teu controlador wifi?
